# UML-KLassendiagramme- Übungsaufgaben



## Camus (16. Jan 2014)

Guten Abend, 

ich beschäftige mich momentan mit Klassendiagrammen und suche nach Übungsaufgaben. Könnt ihr mir da zufällig ein Fachbuch oder Internetseite anbieten, die mein "Problem" lösen könnte ?


----------



## Decrayer (17. Jan 2014)

Meinste vielleicht sowas hier?

Woche12.pdf - directupload.net


----------



## Camus (17. Jan 2014)

Ja wunderbar, sowas hab ich gesucht. - Danke dir !


----------

